# 595 On the Road



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a chance to take the 595 (non-Ultra) on the road last night. AWESOME ride as it dealt with the road very well and the front end far stiffer than my old Carbon Soloist. The Soloist was such a noodle up front in comparison to the 595. In terms of BB stiffness, it was excellent and I could not really tell if there was a difference between the 595 and the Soloist.

I actually enjoyed climbing out of the saddle on the 595. I never bothered on the Soloist due to the flex in the steerer. The 595 is an AWESOME FRAMESET!

Cheers!


----------

